# Genuine Audi MK3 Retro Fit Sat Nav



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

We can now offer retro fit sat nav for the new model (Mk3) TT.

"Activation of navigation function for TT (8S) with production date from 30/05/16 and with preparation for navigation (PR no. 7UH)"

Includes all necessary parts and fitting by a Genuine Audi dealer.

Can only be retro fitted to cars built after 30 May 2016

RRP Including Vat and Fitting £1500.00










For any enquiries please feel free to email at [email protected].


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

CreweAudiParts said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can now offer retro fit sat nav for the new model (Mk3) TT.
> 
> ...


Sorry but at £1500 you must be having a laugh


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

This doesn't make sense as my car is a Sept 2015 car and it states that 'Prep for Nav' is included in the car?


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

The main reason I and I'd imagine many others didn't go for the Tech Pack was that I couldn't justify spending £1500 for a Sat Nav I'd never get my money's worth out of. Offering just the Sat Nav at the same price to people who wouldn't spend the money to begin with doesn't seem to make sense. 
The only people I can see buying this are those who bought a used car so didn't have a say on the spec of the car.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's priced so they don't lose sales of the tech pack, however most non sat nav used cars for sale will be pre 17MY so this won't be available to them. I have a car that would be eligible and it is a large amount of money, but without sat nav the VC, which is the USP of the car doesn't do much really. I'm seriously thinking about it, just have to hide the bill from HQ.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

As said before in many posts, retro fit sat nav was not meant for people who ordered a car without sat nav because they couldn't justify the cost.

It's for people who are buying second hand/used or stock that's sat in dealerships depots and they want sat nav.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> It's priced so they don't lose sales of the tech pack, however most non sat nav used cars for sale will be pre 17MY so this won't be available to them. I have a car that would be eligible and it is a large amount of money, but without sat nav the VC, which is the USP of the car doesn't do much really. I'm seriously thinking about it, just have to hide the bill from HQ.


I'd have a scout about the VAG specialist aftermarket before taking the plunge.They may have a solution especially if the car has Nav prep,might work out cheaper...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone else just received an email from Audi regarding Sat Nav upgrade, below is the text:

*Dear Mr Hancox,

Finding a spot on the beach isn't always easy. But thankfully, finding your route there can be simple when you upgrade to Audi Satellite Navigation.

As your Audi features our Ready for Nav system, we can do this for you by uploading the appropriate software at an Audi Centre. Once the upgrade is complete, you'll have access to navigation through your MMI controls. The technology uses both your retractable screen and centre console display, working in harmony with your sound system. And with 7-digit postcode entry, European map data and even voice control, it makes reaching your summer destination easy.

Click below to order the upgrade and make an appointment at your local Audi Centre.

All prices include parts, labour and VAT. For the Audi A3 the price is £595 RRP. For Audi A1 and Audi Q3 the price is £582 RRP. Subject to status, A1 and Q3 models should be fitted with concert radio and multi-function steering wheel in order for the upgrade to be valid, Audi A3 models should be fitted with the connectivity package for the upgrade to be valid.Subject to availability. Terms and conditions apply. Prices correct as of August 2016. At participating Audi Centres. For more information please speak to your local Audi Centre.*

It has addressed me by name so would assume they must be aware I have a TT (and in fact which version it is) plus it talks about my car being suitable due to the fact it already has Ready for Nav system installed, but fails to mention the TT under the pricing section.

Can't help thinking this is just a generic mail and the TT is not included, but wouldn't it be nice if they could/would just uploaded the software similar to that for the A1,A3 and Q3 models - the prices even appear quite reasonable.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Definitely just looks like a generic email they've simply forgot to add the TT details too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I got one too and came to the conclusion its was a brand wide mailing shot - also known as spam. :lol: 
Its says that you can have the 500 quid upgrade it you have "..... both your retractable screen and centre console display" - which you haven't. So TTs can't have the upgrade.
Basically raising peoples hopes and wasting their time.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Basically raising peoples hopes and wasting their time.


My thoughts also, but it does show that a retro fit Sat Nav option can be offered at a reasonable cost all be it for "other" models in the Audi range - it's a shame Audi doesn't see fit to look after their TT owners in the same way, suppose it's back to Google maps for me!


----------

